# AMD Ccatalyst 15.7.1 Update Disables HDMI Audio



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

"The Device Is Being Used By Another Application"

Running Windows 7, 64-bit on my Music Server.

Ran the AMD Catalyst display driver update on my music server and could not get audio out through HDMI any more, kept getting the above error message when trying to configure the AMD HDMI Output audio playback device in the Windows audio devices control panel.

The solution was to roll back the audio driver to the previous version.

Control Panel > System and Security > Administrative Tools > Computer Management > Device Manager > Sound, video and game controllers > AMD High Definition Audio Device > Driver > Roll Back Driver

Now it works just fine.:bigsmile: It was easy and painless figuring this all out.:rolleyesno:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Wayne, have you looked at the new music & video software in Windows 10? That is the driver for that OS. Touted to be pretty good @ streaming wirelessly to your device (music & movies). I am having error issues with my download so I haven't played with it yet. Gonna do a clean install tonight, time premitting! Are you considering upgrading?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am probably going to upgrade for my music server and my "experimentation" laptop. I have a third machine that is for music production that has a ton of synth programs with potential compatibility issues that will probably stay Windows 7 until a new motherboard/box buy & build with a zillion SW upgrades - no time soon. Have heard good things about 10.


----------

